# Trying to Understand Wyndham System...Worldmark



## jlee2070 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm new to the Wyndham system and doing some research for a friend...

I am currently reviewing some of the Sticky Notes for Wyndham...  But want to just get some clarification of what I have gathered so far...

So, are points just points?  Meaning with 8,000 Points, I can use a 1 BR during Red Season at ANY Wyndham Resort provided there is availability?

Booking Windows are 13 Months Out if booking Red for the entire Week?

Which is the lowest MF Location and then the Highest (are all they all the same)?

What are the other gotchas that I should be aware of?


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 15, 2008)

It sounds like you are talking about WorldMark (by Wyndham), not the old Fairfield, now Wyndham.  if that is the case:

Yes, you can book any of the WordMark resorts with points, which are referred to as credits in the WorldMark system.  While many, or even most, of the WorldMark resorts are 8,000 credits for a 1-br week in Red Season, some are higher.  The resort listings on the WorldMark web site give the credit values. 

The booking window opens at 13 months, for all seasons.  If it is White or Blue season you do not need to book a full week.

You do not own any specific resort with WorldMark, so there is no resort that maintenance fees are tied to.  Maintenance fees are determined by the number of credits you own.

You can download the Owners Educaion Manual from the WorldMark web site at http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/basic_owner_ed_handbook.pdf.  It has answers to a lot of the basic WorldMark questions.


----------



## jlee2070 (Jan 16, 2008)

so there is a difference between the current Wyndham Credits vs the Fairfield Points?  Are they help separately?  Is the Fairfield system called FSP points?

Then, what's the advantage of "Premier" and it this available via resale?

What else do I need to know about purchasing resale?

THANKS...


----------



## jlee2070 (Jan 16, 2008)

can somebody recommend a reputable reseller?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 16, 2008)

jlee2070 said:


> so there is a difference between the current Wyndham Credits vs the Fairfield Points?  Are they help separately?  Is the Fairfield system called FSP points?
> 
> Then, what's the advantage of "Premier" and it this available via resale?
> 
> ...



There are 3 companies owned by Wyndham for TS.  WorldMark by Wyndham or something like that, WM (or Tendwest) Asia by Wyndham (this one I have no idea its proper name), Old Fairfield or FSP now called Wyndham Vacation Ownership or something like that.  They are totally different programs.

Premier program I believe is WM program. 

Before you try to find out a reseller, you may want to figure out which program you actually talking about.

I would guess you just went a sale presentation.  Which resort?

Jya-Ning


----------



## lprstn (Jan 16, 2008)

*The Wyndam points system*



jlee2070 said:


> can somebody recommend a reputable reseller?




I bought 2 of my Fairfield (Wyndam) resale and upgraded with the developer. I bought my resale from www.holidaygroup.com and http://www.timeshareresalesusa.com/ .  I liked Holiday group better - speak to Claudia Myatt, because it was easier to haggle price.  I paid $3800 for a 154,000 pts package.  

What to buy:
- make sure you buy a resort that was always points, not a converted product
- make sure you buy enouph points at your favorite (the resort you are most likely to book 13 months in advance) with a high enough point value to get what you want

- Some tips about Wyndam

- you can book within Wyndam (cost $25 a transaction)
- you don't have to pay RCI dues
- you can deposit points into RCI from (28K-154K), although I never deposit less than 28K as I book everything a year or more in advance so I have gotten Hawaii 2 times with a 28K week that I had an ongoing search on for a vacation 1.5 years into the future
- you can book at your home resort within 13 months
- you can book any other wyndam resort (or cruise) within 10 months
- you can cancel up to 15 days before reservation without penality, if after 15 days than you lose your points
- when you buy resale you cannot do the following
   - become VIP without purchasing a new points package
   - use plus partners - which allows you to use points for air/entertainment, car rental

Good luck! and enjoy.  I own at Sheraton and get better use from my Wyndam


----------



## PA- (Jan 16, 2008)

jlee2070 said:


> can somebody recommend a reputable reseller?



I recommend you go to www.wmowners.com and ask this question.  I know redseason.com is a reputable reseller, but there are a lot of other resellers of worldmark credits.  You might also make sure you know what to expect regarding bonus time, booking availability, etc.  Asking current owners will yield more accurate info than believing everything you heard at the sales presentation.


----------



## jlee2070 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jya-Ning said:


> Before you try to find out a reseller, you may want to figure out which program you actually talking about.
> 
> I would guess you just went a sale presentation.  Which resort?
> 
> Jya-Ning



I am actually not the interested buyer.  This is for friend...

Finding out and trying to understand the program is what I'm trying to do.  It sure seems complicated and confusing...

I believe my friend attended a sales presentation at a Trendwest Office and not at a resort.  I believe she was offered a freebie at Vegas for the attendance.  She actually bought with developer financing...  I believe she bought something like 7000 Credits for 20K+ or something like that.  I recommended she recind and do more research...


----------



## mshatty (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a link to the Worldmark Owner Handbook which your friend can review and get an understanding of how the program works:

http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/basic_owner_ed_handbook.pdf


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 16, 2008)

jlee2070 said:


> I believe my friend attended a sales presentation at a Trendwest Office and not at a resort.  I believe she was offered a freebie at Vegas for the attendance.  She actually bought with developer financing...  I believe she bought something like 7000 Credits for 20K+ or something like that.  I recommended she recind and do more research...




Trendwest is developing resorts and sell WorldMark credit.  Look at 2nd post (or 9th post) for the owner's manual that she should get from developer, the link is the developer's site.

7000 credit will not give her "Premier" status, so retail and resell make no difference that that level.  She probably can find similar package on resell less that $5.6K easily, or close to free with finace take over.

So she can put the difference in saving, which should be able to pay all the MF for her live, as far as I know, no program can guarantee her that, and most of the program are not be able to match that.

Not WMOwner that is futher than I know.

Ask her to joint the wm owner forum.

Jya-Ning


----------



## jlee2070 (Jan 16, 2008)

Jya-Ning said:


> 7000 credit will not give her "Premier" status, so retail and resell make no difference that that level.  She probably can find similar package on resell less that $5.6K easily, or close to free with finace take over.



Thanks...

You mentioned Premier...  What is that and what does it take to be part of that?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 16, 2008)

jlee2070 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> You mentioned Premier...  What is that and what does it take to be part of that?



Sorry, I confuse myself with their Plantimun stuff.  That should teach me to not say something I have not much idea.

You can do a search on this forum, select search, go advance, search for keyword Premier and under this forum.

You can also read 
http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...s-premier-membership-program-travelshare.html

Jya-Ning


----------



## jlee2070 (Jan 16, 2008)

*FF and Worldmark...  Same???*

So is Fairfield Points and Worldmark Credits used at the same resorts that are operated by Wyndham?

Fairfield points are in the 100's of K's and Worldmark Credits are in K's.  While a big difference, do they have relatively (within their scale) the same value when reserving time?

What's a "good" price for Fairfield Point?

What's a "good" price for Worldmark Credits?

Oh, and MF's seem to vary all over the place...  What drives the MF's (resort or points) and what is a "good" MF?

So Confusing...


----------



## PA- (Jan 16, 2008)

jlee2070 said:


> So Confusing...



Yes.  So why not just tell your friends to rescind, and say thank you to a friend that saved them $20,000?


----------



## sfsailors (Jan 16, 2008)

jlee2070 said:


> Thanks...
> 
> You mentioned Premier...  What is that and what does it take to be part of that?




There are two kind of WM accounts: Premiere and Standard. Premier account can book bonus time and Standard account can't. There are 260,000 WM account now and I can say 99.999% of them are Premier. Standard account virtually not exist, just a trick of saleperson to discourage people buying resale


----------



## sfsailors (Jan 16, 2008)

PA- said:


> Yes.  So why not just tell your friends to rescind, and say thank you to a friend that saved them $20,000?


This is an exaggeration ! A 7000 credit WM account bought  directly from Wyndham about 14K , the same account bought resale around 4.5K-5K. Saving the most is 10K


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 16, 2008)

jlee2070 said:


> So is Fairfield Points and Worldmark Credits used at the same resorts that are operated by Wyndham?
> Most of the time, they don't operate on the same resort.  They do share few resorts, but they don't operate on the same unit, They are different system
> Fairfield points are in the 100's of K's and Worldmark Credits are in K's.  While a big difference, do they have relatively (within their scale) the same value when reserving time?
> No, they are two different systems, just like Japan and US, and same apple will cost different in different country, and even if you translate back to all US dollars, it may cost differently in different country
> ...



As PA says, it is, so you should tell your friends cancel it and start study the system first.

Now how about Hilton's system and Marriott's exchange?  I believe they are as confusing as any of these systsem

Jya-Ning


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 17, 2008)

Please be aware that Worldmark by Wyndham (WM) and Wyndham/Fairfield (FF) are completed different companies. (like chevy and saturn) and just because they share the same name "Wyndham" they are completely different in almost every way.

WM is a pure point company. Every owner in WM is just like any other owner. They  own points in WM not a week at a single resort. And, they all get the same shot to reserve at the resort they want. 

FF is a deed based TS company. You buy at a single resort and that is what you own. You then can reserve at your home resort much earlier than FF owners who own at other FF resorts.  That some point, you can use the fairshare points (FSP), which come with week, to reserve at other FF resorts but only after the true owners at those resorts have had their chance to reserve the weeks they want. 

If your friends want some info have them come here or WMowners.com and ask any questions they may have.  BE SURE to tell them to ask about Worldmark not wyndham since most of the time when some one asks about wyndham, we think they are asking about Fairfield/Wyndham (FF) not Worldmark/wyndham (WM).

Good Luck


----------



## jlee2070 (Jan 17, 2008)

THANKS ALL for the information...

I have suggested to the friend to recind her purchase and to do more research...

The latest response from Bill really helped clear up to me the differences between the FF and Worldmark systems.  I believe my friend had purchased Credits with the Workmark system...  I also think that is what she wants but now, at lease she can think about it and make the decision...


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 17, 2008)

sfsailors said:


> There are two kind of WM accounts: Premiere and Standard. Premier account can book bonus time and Standard account can't. There are 260,000 WM account now and I can say 99.999% of them are Premier. Standard account virtually not exist, just a trick of saleperson to discourage people buying resale



 There is a third class of WM owners which really do exist.

Trendwest, built and sold several "fractional" resorts where the owners bought 3-4 week (maybe more) at a time. These weeks are deeded to the single resort and not just WM Premiere points.  Owners of these weeks can deposit one of the fractional weeks and get WM points.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 17, 2008)

If you are looking for Worldmark credits for sale, PM me. or email me.
it's best to start with low 5000 credits to see how things work.  And 5000 have the lowest MF.  Rare but it's good starting point.


----------



## PA- (Jan 18, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> There is a third class of WM owners which really do exist.
> 
> Trendwest, built and sold several "fractional" resorts where the owners bought 3-4 week (maybe more) at a time. These weeks are deeded to the single resort and not just WM Premiere points.  Owners of these weeks can deposit one of the fractional weeks and get WM points.




Owners of those weeks can ONLY deposit their weeks for WM points if they also own a Worldmark account.  Which puts them in one of the 2 classes of owners, so there is only 2 classes.


----------



## PA- (Jan 18, 2008)

sfsailors said:


> This is an exaggeration ! A 7000 credit WM account bought  directly from Wyndham about 14K , the same account bought resale around 4.5K-5K. Saving the most is 10K



OK, whatever.  So tell them to rescind and thank a friend for saving them "about 14K".


----------

